

 When does Computer Science become software, and vice versa? - niels_olson

I'm preparing an introductory talk on healthcare software. I keep finding myself writing things like "Computer Scientists and software developers", "the gains of computer science and software development". Is there a term that includes both?
======
michael_dorfman
How does Computer Science find its way into an introductory talk on healthcare
software? If you tell us a few of the points you are trying to make, we might
be able to suggest alternate phrasings.

(As an aside; I was a healthcare software developer in a previous life, and I
can't recall much Computer Science coming into it, except in the most indirect
ways...)

------
graywh
"Computer scientists" is kind of awkward and would only be valid for labeling
academics (aka professors).

Besides, "computer science" is a terrible term.
[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3674140982294628000...](http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3674140982294628000&ei=bbZISO7vAqiSrAKzhdGWDA)

------
yan
I'd say "software engineers" since engineering is usually what gets across
that boundary between theory and practice.

